# Help please, what do I need



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

I just put the bid on 40 acres up north that is going to need a lot of work done and need a atv/utv for the following:

Light grading of the easement rd
Hauling logs
tilling 
planting food plots 
Snow plow road in winter
ride with kids
Planting trees

How much motor do I need dont care about speed but torque for pulling, pushing and hauling. atv seem a ton cheaper used but like the percieved stability from the utv with the kids. Would a used Grizzly 500 with tow package and winch do the job?
Thanks I have never had either so total ignorant on the subject!
ANdrew


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

If your going to ride the kids on the ATV too, you'll need to purchase an ATV that is designed and manufactured for two people because it is complately ILLEGAL to operate any ATV in Michigan with two people if the ATV is not a legal two-up.This includes private property.

With this said, the 650cc Can Am MAX will be ALL the ATV you'll need to cover more than the stuff you mentioned.

Its a legal two seater and very POWERFUL. It will do anything you ask of it.

If you decide to NOT ride with two people, than most 500cc 4x4 ATVs will do the job.

Make sure that you call my office and make an appointment to get the kids ORV certified if they are under the age of 16 years old before you allow them to operate any ATV/ORV, its the law too.

Bill
www.michatv.com


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

I do all of what you listed with my stock Yamaha Grizzly 700 with Warn Winch. Have had absolutely no problems with the machine or realistic tasks it could not perform.
Also used a Grizzly 400 for same tasks and found it a little small and under powered for the heavy stuff..
FYI the Grizzly 700 and 550 are the same machine different motor


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

You maybe should coincider not riding your 700 Grizzly double [ IF you do? ] or you risk getting a citation, because it is not designed from the manufacture to accommadate 2 people.

Its your call though .


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

For all of that work plus the safe way to haul kids, I would go with the Side by side everyday over a quad. Don't get me wrong, I love quads but when it comes to versatility, a SxS wins hands down. They do cost more though, no doubt so you have to way the value/useage you'll get. Any quad 450cc-500cc or over will get the job done, but bigger is better when it comes to cc's for work and play. Many people have a misconception that a big cc quad is heaver than smaller quads and in most cases that is completely false. Take the Kawasaki Brute Force 750 and compare it to a Polaris 500 and you'll see that the 500 weighs alot more than the much more powerful 750. In a UTV/SxS you can get 500cc-950cc. For your needs, the Polaris Ranger with 3 across seating would likely be ideal. Not the sportiest SxS on the market, but a great utlility machine that will haul a lot, pull a lot and push a lot. Either the 500 or the 800 would work fine. The 800 in most cases doesn't cost that much more than the 500 and deals are available, it's a buyers market.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

Yamaha Grizzley 700 EFI and EPS>>electric power steering. Friend of mine has one in the Eastern Upper Pennisula and does everything that you stated. Great starting in cold weather for ice fishing due to EFI, great on the trails with EPS, has alot of power and true 4wd front diff and rear diff locks. Can't go wrong with the machine. I would suggest a winch for ease of plowing snow with the toggle on the handle bar to move blade. Also for the winter heated grips and thumb work good. ITP mud/snow lites is what he uses for tires.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ihave a grizzly 350 w/winch plow it does great . but if i was u i would go a little larger for what u want to do maybe 450 or 500 for the hauling. the larger u go I have found the easier to get stuck for most guys. so if speed isnt your thing the mid size quad would be good. good luck and enjoy what ever u get.


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I have a Polaris Sportsman 500 4x4 that I use for a multitude of things here on my farm,... nothing yet in 4 years it couldn't tackle.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You need a tractor with a 3pt hitch, backblade for grading and plowing snow, brush hog for cutting, front bucket for moving logs. In my opinion what your describing I would be looking for a tractor. You can find a lot of good ones that can handle the job with most attachtments you need on Craigslist for around 5,000. 

Also you would be able to put in food plots with the tractor.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Like already said stay above 400cc on whatever you choose. Bigger is better in this case. Fuel injection is a big plus too, especially on cold weather starts.

I know there will be guys that disagree with me on this, but I dont like CVT (belt driven) trannys for pulling/hauling heavy loads. This is one of the main reasons Im not a polaris fan. A CVT trans is meant to be efficient, but NOT a workhorse!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Like already said stay above 400cc on whatever you choose. Bigger is better in this case. Fuel injection is a big plus too, especially on cold weather starts.
> 
> I know there will be guys that disagree with me on this, but I dont like CVT (belt driven) trannys for pulling/hauling heavy loads. This is one of the main reasons Im not a polaris fan. A CVT trans is meant to be efficient, but NOT a workhorse!


Your correct, I dont agree with you regarding belt driven ATVs and pullling/hauling.

I'll do ANY work with my belt driven ATV that you'll do with your gear driven ATV. I've proved this time/time again.I've pulled back trailer loads of wood for years[ up hill too ], towed pick-up trucks, and a host of many other various pulling and hauling with my belt driven ATVs.Been doing this stuff for over 10 years. 

The trick is to ALWAYS use LOW RANGE on any belt driven ATV when you are doing anything that may put a strain on the belt drive.AND, adding a Dalton clutch kit can add years to your belt drive too.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

bigcountrysg said:


> You need a tractor with a 3pt hitch, backblade for grading and plowing snow, brush hog for cutting, front bucket for moving logs. In my opinion what your describing I would be looking for a tractor. You can find a lot of good ones that can handle the job with most attachtments you need on Craigslist for around 5,000.
> 
> Also you would be able to put in food plots with the tractor.


Like he said.


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

if you are going to do a lot of work--and it sounds like that's the plan--a tractor w/ a 3 point hitch and PTO is the way to go. you'll end up with a few implements that will easily handle the work & last for the rest of your life. it will probably be the best investment you've ever made. consdier a used tractor for a lot less than new. then later you can always buy a used quad, efi only, in the 400 cc range for joy riding. good luck.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Can an ATV do what your asking sure it can. But then why did you suggest a tractor Bigcountry? Well your gonna work that atv to death and it will be wore out and broke in a few years. 

A tractor is the right tool for your needs. You don't need a big JD4440. You just need something like an 8n or 9n or other utility size tractor. A good size kubota with a front bucket and 3 point hitch with live hydraulics and live pto on the back would be perfect. You can find these for the cost of a new atv. But the tractor will come with some of the implements you are going to need. 

But how am I gonna haul the tractor Bigcountry? Get a trailer, a simple 7,000gvw landscape tandem axle with single brake axle will do the job. 

You can find the tractor I am speaking of on Craigs list for 5,000 with the front bucket and usually a bush hog or backblade and 4x4. 

Sure listen to others saying to get a 500 cc atv and I will start answering your posts about how to replace the clutch. How to rebuild the engine, How to rebuild the front and rear suspension in a matter of months after you start working it.


----------



## Sled Solutions (Nov 19, 2004)

I've used ATV's to do a multitude of the work you described.

cc's is not as important as what machine you buy. 

This is what I've found, some personal experience some reviews on line.

I had a 2000 350cc Manual 4 x 4 Honda Rancher that I plowed, hauled logs, pulled docks, pretty much anything I could do with it. It NEVER failed me. What I liked about it was it had an ULTRA low first gear for working, plowing, hauling.

I've owned a 2001 Polaris Sportsman 400 4 x 4 that did much of the same but my opinion the Honda did it better.

My father in law has a 2002 Sportsman 500 and it has a lot of power but if you are not concerned about speed than no need.

Find a any Honda and you've got the best work horse available in a ATV. Straight axles, built Honda tough, no fancy unneeded luxuary items that cost money when they break. Don't get me wrong, the are still very nice riding but straight axles don't offer the same plush ride as the independent rear suspensions of the Yami, Polaris or many others. 

You may find many UTV's to be too big for some of your needs but perfect for others. If I were looking for an all around work horse for some property work I'd go with:

Polaris Ranger 500 EFI - If money is no object.
Honda Rancher 400 Manual shift - If you are on a budget

No offense to the Yamaha guys, I just heard that the earlier Grizzly models (2003) have really weak axles. I'm sure there are other great options out there.

My opinion is Honda makes the toughest quad.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> Can an ATV do what your asking sure it can. But then why did you suggest a tractor Bigcountry? Well your gonna work that atv to death and it will be wore out and broke in a few years.
> 
> A tractor is the right tool for your needs. You don't need a big JD4440. You just need something like an 8n or 9n or other utility size tractor. A good size kubota with a front bucket and 3 point hitch with live hydraulics and live pto on the back would be perfect. You can find these for the cost of a new atv. But the tractor will come with some of the implements you are going to need.
> 
> ...




I had a 500cc Sportsman and it did the job. I bought a 2N ford tractor and what a time saver it was. It did the work a lot easer and faster then the Sportsman. I sold the 2N and bought a 4 wheel drive 48 horse JD with a front end loader, Now that is the way to go! TRACTOR IS THE WAY TO GO!


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

BigCountry asked my question. How you gonna get whatever you buy to your new property? If you gotta pickup I would say the quad/midsize sidebyside. I have a 6ft bed on my truck and have the Polaris X2 with the dump box, the quad fits in the back of my truck no problem but the tailgate lays down. trailer are not all that cheap either

IMO the quad or UTV are the best ways to go, it make take a little longer than the tractor would, but if you really really needed a front end loader you could rent one for a weekend and I have never seen a 8n or 9n tractor out on saginaw bay either ......Just sayin:yikes: and they would be alot easier to haul back and forth


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

There are pros and con to tractors/ATVs. I bought a 2N Ford tractor for $2500 with a 2 bottom plow, drag, disk and a back blade ( which came in handy in the winter to clear the road 150 yds) of 15" of snow. I rented a trailer to haul it up to Harrison area from Flint. I was working 60 hours or more a week then and didn't have much time to do what I needed to get done while I was up north. I could do 10 times more work in a day with that 2N then I could do with a 500 sportsman. I hada a garage to keep it all in. I cleared and put in 11 different small food plots on that 50 acres I had. That's a lot of work. Hope my answering you questions helps you in some small way.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I can find a trailer the size needed to haul a utility tractor on craigslist for around 800 dollars, 2,500 for an 8n or 9n with working hydraulics and maybe a backblade or brush hog. Right there is cheaper is still cheaper then a new 500cc+ quad. If you buy a quad you will still need to buy the implements you are going to be using. By the time your done buying the quad and all the accessories you need for it. You would be up to 8,000+ dollars. If you buy a new quad that is.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

To add to what big says, and I agree with every thing he has said, price out any implement for an ATV. they are not cheap. You cna buy used implements for a tractor for a fraction of the price of ATV implements.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I would strongly recommend one of these:










(It's a Yamaha Rhino 660)

A newer one like the 700 EFI would be a good bet also.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback. Can the tractor handle uneven terrain and wet spots and marshy areas?


----------

